

Ask HN: My math foundation is weak, can HN recommend useful math resources? - hassaanm

I've realized that my mathematical foundation is a bit weak, can you guys recommend some useful mathematical resources (articles, books, documentaries, papers, videos, etc.) to relearn or better my foundation of Linear Algebra, Differential Equations, and some of Calculus?<p>Also, are there any articles, books, papers, documentaries, or other resources about interesting math or mathematical phenomenon that you guys would recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
tokenadult
_are there any articles, books, papers, documentaries, or other resources
about interesting math or mathematical phenomenon that you guys would
recommend?_

A book list I posted in answer to a similar question a while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=497796>

And another list:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=755416>

Books and links to articles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2862115>

------
brudgers
Project Euler offers an interesting set of challenges.

<http://projecteuler.net/>

------
yamilg
Khan Academy (khanacademy.org) definitely!

------
ssylee
Try going through the videos and exercises of the MIT OCW materials.

~~~
stefanobernardi
Khan Academy FTW

------
arjn
With math, the one thing that works best is practice. Get some high-school
math books and start solving problems. Solve all of them, then get yourself
another textbook and solve the problems there.

------
dromey
"ocw scholar" at MIT. Start with calculus, then do linear algebra. By the time
you're done, they'll have their DE course refactored for independent learning
too.

------
lunar7
Try PatrickJMT

